# living in ireland wanting to move to canada



## Kennygg1976 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm 33 years old and have 2 kids with my fiance and we are thinking of moving to canada. I don't have any qualifacations but have lots of work experience, can we qualify for a visa or if not what would we need to do to qualify ? I have experience in warehouse management and forklifts (have a counter balance licence) If anyone can give me some info I would be very grateful thanks.


----------



## Scouse Ross (Jan 17, 2009)

Alrite Kenny ill be totally honest with you mate you'd find it extremely difficult to get in with no trade or Profession, im married to a Canadian girl thats the only reason im here and that was an ordeal getting in. I have a trade as a Pipefitter / welder and still couldnt get in with that, im not saying its impossible but at the moment there taking in a lot of refugees (nothing wrong with that) but i got pushed back in the visa que so it ended up takin over a year. Visit Canadian immigration and try and drop them an Email or call the embassy in London or Ireland, A immigration Lawyer is EXPENSIVE cost us about $300 an hour. Im no expert thou but id rather give it to you straight its very very hard unless like i said trade's or profession's. Give them a call though and see what they say good uck mate let us know what they say.


----------

